# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Страшно общаться с людьми

## Flamy

Привет. Мне 35, дочь 8 лет, разведена, уже месяц как снова без работы. Долгие годы не могла понять что со мной. Обращалась к психологам и неврологам, посещала занятия, принимала лекарства. Ощущение постоянного страха и депрессии, и только когда я дома одна мне легко и спокойно. Могу даже музыку послушать или песни петь. Отношения с людьми не складываются вообще, ни в одной сфере жизни. Людей я боюсь, абсолютно всех. Даже родных. Дикое желание поскорее прекратить, прервать общение, уйти спрятаться, даже по телефону говорить не могу. мне страшно везде, на улице, в магазине, на работе, в любом месте. Человек ко мне приближается а я готова бежать и поскорее. Такие ощущения были с раннего детства. Лечение у психологов так и не помогло, может поможет общение с теми у кого похожая проблема?

----------


## Flamy

Вышла замуж потому что все выходят, за первого кто позвал. Детей тоже все рожают. От бывшего супруга ушла и 4 месяцев не выдержала. Хотела жить как все нормальные да не выходят и только недавно поняла что за проблема у меня.

----------


## Flamy

> Привет. Тем не менее, несмотря на антропофобию смогли завести отношения и родить дочь.
> Своего мужа по началу тоже боялись выходит?)
> Где он кстати, помогает хоть?


 А общения завязывается с любыми людьми путем огромнейшего терпения, я просто принуждаю себя через огромную силу общаться.

----------


## Pechalka

Социофобия у вас.
Но выходить замуж за первого попавшего кто позовёт - не выход. До этого не было отношений?
Что за работа у вас?

----------


## Flamy

> Социофобия у вас.
> Но выходить замуж за первого попавшего кто позовёт - не выход. До этого не было отношений?
> Что за работа у вас?


 я пыталась завязывать отношения. но всё прекращалось быстро и по моей инициативе. работа у меня адская. я юрист. на последнем месте работы за смену принимала до 30 человек, приезжала домой выжатая как лимон, уставшая, злая. Закрывалась в ванной и по 40 минут сидела при шумно включенной воде........... меня так часто обзывали высокомерной, считали что я выпендриваюсь.......... а я не могу общаться с людьми долго...... ну не могу...... и ведь это с детства, еще в садик не ходила а помню что во дворе чаще играла одна... была сторонним наблюдателем...... как через стеклянную перегородку..вроде со всеми и одна

----------


## microbe

*Flamy*, на форуме ведь общаешься, значит не так запущено у тебя, ибо я вообще "боюсь" общаться, правда не то что боюсь, а просто не люблю дискутировать.

----------


## Pechalka

> я пыталась завязывать отношения. но всё прекращалось быстро и по моей инициативе.


 У меня прекращалось не по моей, но так было до недавних пор..........

----------


## Pechalka

Я боюсь любых людей, но всю жизнь считала, что у меня социофобия.

----------


## Pechalka

Выходит что и то, и то. Потому что скопление людей напрягает также.

----------


## Flamy

> Это как так, без любви, без ничего?
> 
> Хотите сказать, что только поэтому решили и вы?
> 
> Так сколько вообщем вы прожили вместе, непонятно, всего 4 месяца?


 до брака мы вместе не жили а после свадьбы 4 мес и я уехала от него пока он был на работе, боялась разборок и выяснения отношений

я понимала что со мной что-то не так вот и хотела быть как все. выполнить так сказать стандартную программу. получить вышку, выйти замуж, родить ребенка, работать по профессии....заставляла себя, плакала, раздражалась, лечилась, пила успокоительное, но всю жизнь мучилась и терпела и заставляла себя

----------


## Flamy

> *Flamy*, на форуме ведь общаешься, значит не так запущено у тебя, ибо я вообще "боюсь" общаться, правда не то что боюсь, а просто не люблю дискутировать.


 на форуме то чего боятся? никто меня не видит и не слышит, могу зайти на форум тогда когда захочу сама а могу и вообще больше не появляться, это общение совершенно не принудительное

----------


## Flamy

> А муж походу этого незнал) 
> А почему вы от него ушли? Хотите сказать, что только из-за своей боязни людей? Может он тиран какой?
> Просто представляю ничего плохого жене своей никогда не делал , но однажды прихожу домой, а там жены с ребёнком и след простыл))


 вы в точку попали, в постель по принуждению, готовить только то что надо ему, даже чеки на продукты ему покажи, одевайся делай прически и макияж только так как велит его мама......да много чего успела с ним попробовать

----------


## Flamy

ощущения, на первом месте страх, что обидят, причинят боль, обманут, заставят... потом накатывает волна неприязни, раздражения, желания как можно скорее прервать контакт.......была у нас в классе девочка. так она во время общения трогала собеседников, хлопала по плечу или коленке, если сидит рядом и смеемся, она могла навалиться на плечо собеседника в приступе смеха...........у меня всегда было желание в такие моменты оттолкнуть ее.....а я только терпела и улыбалась......... коллег боюсь и начальства - у меня чувство на работе будто я плохой специалист..так было на каждом месте работы.............. если у дочери в школе проблемы я начинаю думать что я плохая мать и так далее

----------


## Flamy

> Но изначально разумеется он таким небыл? Иначе я непойму, зачем вы тогда его выбрали.


 Когда я его спросила почему он так себя ведет. Он сказал раньше мы встречались, а теперь ты моя жена и мне так удобней. И вообще я взрослый человек и знаю что делаю. До свадьбы он не смел мне грубить, все помогал.....На свадьбе я простудилась.....фалликулярная ангина, температура 40, лежала пластом...а он сексом заставлял........ а он такой огромный мужик.......да нафиг....не спрашивайте меня об этом больше

----------


## Flamy

помню в детстве например нарисую, смастерю или вылеплю..покажу маме.жду похвалы..... а она и ты это сама сделала? да ну! неправда!!!!, зато когда неполучается или неудача какая - по два три дня пилила, а потом еще скажет вот всем буду рассказывать какая ты.......... за пятерки не хвалили а воспринимали как должное, уже в универе однажды получила 4 за экзамен, я навзрыд ревела на скамеечке у дверей универа - очень боялась идти домой, думала мать закатит скандал, парни и некоторые девченки из группы смеялись надо мной, и только один сказал поехали я сам отвезу тебя домой и если мать будет орать я сам с ней поговорю

----------


## Flamy

в 10 классе приезжали какие то дядьки и тетьки беседовали с нами, давали тесты....а потом на весь класс оглашали результаты.......... у меня оказалась сильно занижена самооценка и еще у одного парня......из 28-ми человек в классе мы вдвоем, на нас потом так косились.............

----------


## Flamy

и как мне теперь быть? как разобраться? мне уже на физическом уровне больно жить.....каждый день и даже ночью я испытываю боли в разных частях тела....в моей сумочке всегда капли в нос, успокоительное и обезболивающее

----------


## Flamy

> Наверное это и был будущий муж))


 это был друг моего старшего двоюродного брата и женатый ))))

----------


## Pechalka

> Вышла замуж потому что все выходят, за первого кто позвал.


 Пожалуй...наверно и мне стоит сделать такой неверный шаг и терпеть.

----------


## Flamy

не надо

----------


## Aare

Не, точно лучше не надо)

----------


## Pechalka

> И к чему это?


 Потому что нечего уже терять. В меня все-равно не влюбляются...я нужна только как спасение.

----------


## Aare

> я нужна только как спасение.


 А так нужна будешь как домработница и сосуд для слива)

----------


## Кирилллл

> А так нужна будешь как домработница и сосуд для слива)


 охохо давай забивай последний гвоздь в крышку гроба, домработница и сосуд для слива может это ты  являешься на самом деле этим для своего мужа.

----------


## Aare

> охохо давай забивай последний гвоздь в крышку гроба, домработница и сосуд для слива может это ты  являешься на самом деле этим для своего мужа.


 Я то тут причем? Я говорила о том что будет, если выходить замуж за кого попало, лишь бы выйти.

----------


## Pechalka

Проревелась на весь дом. 
Стало легче, потому что  рёв дикий шёл из души. Меня извивало во все стороны.

----------


## Aare

> Проревелась на весь дом. 
> Стало легче, потому что  рёв дикий шёл из души. Меня извивало во все стороны.


 Как и я, но по своему поводу) Рекомендую еще посуду бить - тоже помогает.

----------


## Pechalka

Цинизм не уместен. Мне действительно было плохо.

----------


## Aare

Без цинизма. Я тебе серьезно говорю. Попробуй

----------


## Pechalka

Я так делала. Посуду жалко.
Был второй поток слез за день. Душа кричала "НЕТ!". Будь я одна в доме, кричала бы уже я.

----------


## Pechalka

Я еще не забыла, как надо мной тут стебались пару лет назад. 
Забавно, что сменив ник и характер... человек с которым когда - либо общалась, не узнал меня. Впрочем его я уже обстебала.

----------


## Pechalka

Уже не собираюсь.

----------


## Pechalka

У меня тотальный контроль дома всю жизнь, хотя мне много лет. Меня считают немощной, потому что я даже в магазин не смогу сходить купить. Ко мне прицепился этот и принуждает жить с ним, хотя любви с обоих сторон нет.

----------


## Flamy

> Flamy, у вас есть 8 летняя дочь, за которой вы теперь в ответе, поэтому вы уже просто не имеете права думать о самоубийстве.


 прочитайте пожалуйста все мои сообщения. я ни разу даже не намекнула о самоубийстве. вы меня шокировали

----------


## Pechalka

Я не живу с мужиком. 
Просто чувак из инета прицепился.
Тотальный контроль от родственников.

----------


## Игорёк

ввходить замуж потому что типа так положено - чушь полнейшая.
да и муж тоже промахнулся.. а ребенок-то от кого?

----------


## Pechalka

"этот" я имела в виду чувак, который ко мне прицепился в инете. Он хватается за меня, как за спасительную соломинку. Я всё доступно объяснила уже по-моему.

----------


## Игорёк

> "этот" я имела в виду чувак, который ко мне прицепился в инете. Он хватается за меня, как за спасительную соломинку. Я всё доступно объяснила уже по-моему.


 что с ним? совсем борода?

----------


## Pechalka

> что с ним? совсем борода?


 Я отказываюсь понимать такой быдлянский жаргон.

----------


## Pechalka

> Интересно и какую он вам там песенку поёт, мол если вы с ним перестаните общаться, то он пойдёт и покончит с собой?


 Нет, такого нет.
Но есть другие песенки.

----------


## Aare

Печалька, найди работу и съедь из дома. И парня хотя бы просто для общения вроде не сложно найти же. Он тебя пожалеет, по головке погладит, и половину твоих проблем как рукой снимет

----------


## Pechalka

ебать как все просто у вас. У  меня группа не рабочая. Меня только в дворники разве что возьмут.
Меня бояться отпустить на улицу одну, потому что я теряюсь в городе, в котором живу всю жизнь.
И этот чувак приезжал ко мне на пару дней и подтвердил, КАК У МЕНЯ ВСЕ СЛОЖНО, но не отстает от меня по сей день. За все дни  я так и не смогла взглянуть на него от жуткого стеснения и нервозности. Только урывками.

----------


## Игорёк

> То, что женщинам нравится когда мужчина трогает ихнюю голову давно знал. А есть, что-нибудь такое, чего я точно никак знать не могу?) Наверняка есть, как говорится - с женщиной век живи, век познавать её будешь)


 есть. мозги клевать любят, делать назло. ну и деньги конечно же.. и очень любят недавать, и наблюдать за тем как ты нервничаешь от этого )

----------


## Aare

> То, что женщинам нравится когда мужчина трогает ихнюю голову давно знал. А есть, что-нибудь такое, чего я точно никак знать не могу?) Наверняка есть, как говорится - с женщиной век живи, век познавать её будешь)


 Любить ее надо, внимание ей уделять; тут без всяких чудо тайн и секретов. Иначе она в самом деле как главный женоненавистник форума Игорек пишет, будет "мозги клевать, назло делать и не давать")) А деньги - это смотря насколько наглая и стервозная избранница. Жадность и эгоцентризм - не половое, а общечеловеческое.

----------


## Pechalka

> И какие же?


 Начинается зомбирование. Типа того что с такими проблемами я никому не буду нужна, второго шанса может не быть. У меня ощущение, что меня опускают говоря подобное. В ответ я кричу "я проживу одна, это мой выбор!".

----------


## Pechalka

То, что Игорёк - это ходячий женоненавистник, ни для кого не секрет. Связывается с суками меркантильными, вот и получает по бошке. Так ему и надо!

----------


## Кирилллл

> вот и получает по бошке. Так ему и надо!


 ну хоть что то тебя в этой жизни радует.

----------


## Игорёк

> Начинается зомбирование. Типа того что с такими проблемами я никому не буду нужна, второго шанса может не быть. У меня ощущение, что меня опускают говоря подобное. В ответ я кричу "я проживу одна, это мой выбор!".


 Конечно! Одной намного проще и комфортнее. Главное для женщины - самодостаточность. Стремитесь к ней, и все будет замечательно. Посмотрите на успешных женщин - они одиноки, но при этом счастливы.. Учитесь слушать свои инстинкты, и корректировать их в нужную сторону.

----------


## Игорёк

> То, что Игорёк - это ходячий женоненавистник, ни для кого не секрет. Связывается с суками меркантильными, вот и получает по бошке. Так ему и надо!


 Моя "сука" к сожалению не меркантильна).. Ей просто ничего не надо. Это неудобно, с одной стороны, поскольку я ограничен в плане какой-то помощи и поддержки. Я не могу получить кайф от того что делаю доброе и нужное дело, доставляю удовольствие.... "Все хорошо в меру" - моя любимая цитата после нетленки Виктора Степановича )

----------


## Игорёк

> Любить ее надо, внимание ей уделять; тут без всяких чудо тайн и секретов. Иначе она в самом деле как главный женоненавистник форума Игорек пишет, будет "мозги клевать, назло делать и не давать")) А деньги - это смотря насколько наглая и стервозная избранница. Жадность и эгоцентризм - не половое, а общечеловеческое.


 Это природа.. Девушка ищет место потеплее, подсознательно готовясь к родам.. Природа ее сама направляет туда где она может совершить это наиболее качественно.. 
Если девушка ищет достойного и состоятельного мужчину, она не сука, а наоборот достаточно умна, думает о своей дальнейшей судьбе и судьбе своих детей..

----------


## Aare

> Это природа.. Девушка ищет место потеплее, подсознательно готовясь к родам.. Природа ее сама направляет туда где она может совершить это наиболее качественно.. 
> Если девушка ищет достойного и состоятельного мужчину, она не сука, а наоборот достаточно умна, думает о своей дальнейшей судьбе и судьбе своих детей..


 Просто помимо денег ее может интересовать куча других вещей в мужчине. И деньги вполне могут не стоять первым номером. Никто из тебя яхты тянуть и не собирается. А нормально жить, не нищебродствуя, разумеется должна каждая пара. Если ты этого не понимаешь, то очень жаль.

----------


## Игорёк

> Просто помимо денег ее может интересовать куча других вещей в мужчине. И деньги вполне могут не стоять первым номером. Никто из тебя яхты тянуть и не собирается. А нормально жить, не нищебродствуя, разумеется должна каждая пара. Если ты этого не понимаешь, то очень жаль.


 Про яхты я не говорил. Достаточно иметь жилье, и зарплату способную прокормить 3 рта. Совсем замечательно если сверху что-то остается. Но сегодня этот минимум очень сложно реализовать.

----------


## Aare

Не так уж. А квартира твоя может быть и не нужна, если у девушки есть. И зарплата у нее может быть. Которая если будет ребенок, превратится в декретные. И да, не нужен нормальной девушке любой хрен с горы с деньгами. Нужен любящий и интересный человек. Так что поспокойнее тоже со своей мизогинией бы

----------


## Pechalka

> Раз так говорит, видимо вы явно ему понравились, заинтересовали.


 Я знаю, что нравлюсь, но любви там нет.

----------


## Pechalka

> Конечно! Одной намного проще и комфортнее. Главное для женщины - самодостаточность. Стремитесь к ней, и все будет замечательно. Посмотрите на успешных женщин - они одиноки, но при этом счастливы.. Учитесь слушать свои инстинкты, и корректировать их в нужную сторону.


 Если это не троллинг твой очередной, то тут согласна на 100

----------


## Pechalka

Игорек, я не ищу мужика, я бегу от них со страшной силой.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

> Если это не троллинг твой очередной, то тут согласна на 100


 Да по-любому тролинг. Это ж Игорёк. =) 




> Сам тот факт, что вы находитесь на этом СУИЦИД-форуме, уже говорит о том, что думали.


  А вот тут ты не прав. Я тут в теме рядом где-то писал, что тут больше концентрация сочувствующих, да и тех, кто мог побороть похожую проблему.

----------


## Pechalka

> А как она могла образоваться за пару дней, что он был у вас, или по интернету. Для любви нужно время и реальное времяпрепровождение.


 Но после, как встретились начал писать,  что мол втюрился и по сей день пишет. Но как я могу в это верить?! 
Точнее когда удаляю его и сремся приходят пачками сообщения подобные.

----------


## Flamy

> Сам тот факт, что вы находитесь на этом СУИЦИД-форуме, уже говорит о том, что думали.


 сей факт не говорит ни о чем, зарегистрировалась на первом что попалось, чтобы высказаться.......... и данный сайт мне выпал по запросу социофобия

и вообще кончать с собой это эгоцентризм, вот так вот взять и боль другим причинить.

----------


## Flamy

> А если у тебя никого нет? Например, тут есть человек один Pipetkin32, который хочет дождаться, когда у него мамки нестанет, а потом собирается зимой в лес уйти и цепями себя приковать к дереву.
> Одиночество, разрушает личность человека, как ничто другое.


 Ну так редко кто с собой кончает, кончить значит избавиться от страданий, но избавляться от боли причиняя боль? Ну прикует и несколько суток мучиться будет.... Его просто надо тепло обнять, лучшее лекарство.

----------


## Flamy

> К сожалению не всё так просто, чтобы их кто-то обнял, это им надо вступать в теже социальные контакты, а у них в мозгу произошли уже необратимые психические процессы. Трудно представить, но бывает и такое.


 Видимо у меня тоже необратимые. вот двое просятся со мной НГ встречать. а я опять поймала себя на мысли что ищу причины для отказа.  потом реветь буду что отказала.....

----------


## Flamy

> Видимо вам слишком часто приходилось иметь дело лишь с плохими людьми, вот со временем и сложилось негативное впечатление обо всём обществе.


 Абсолютно верно

----------


## Flamy

> А от чего реветь то, что опять испугались общения с людьми?


 именно так, я вроде выбрала с кем, созвонились-договорились..... как бы не передумать в последний момент......

----------


## Flamy

> Ну вот, оказывается у вас не так уж и мало знакомых, раз есть ещё из кого выбирать)


 я стараюсь, заставляю себя жить, бороться

----------


## Flamy

> И как, не передумали?


 нет. встретили новый год вместе. С наступившим вас!

----------


## Flamy

я разочаровалась, потому что он не вписался в тот образ мужчины который мне нужен. уж лучше бы встретилась с тем другим.

----------


## Flamy

> И вас!
> 
> Не вписался по каким критериям?


 дал понять, что по его мнению я не умею готовить, по его мнению напрасно не слушаю музыку а если и слушаю то ерунду, хоть и приехал с подарками, в разговоре постоянно проскакивала его жадность, оказывается что его друзья и родственники живут за его счет а его сын вообще неправильно живет... ну и у меня совсем не возникло к нему сексуального влечения (кстати чтобы почистить зубы ему нужен веский повод)

----------


## Игорёк

Так и думал что это про СЗ ) 

Как так у Букиных было...
Рома - пап, есть 2 девушки, я не знаю какую выбрать, боюсь совершить ошибку.
Гена - Конечно. Не важно какой выбор ты сделаешь - ты в любом случае ошибешься..

----------


## Игорёк

> Похоже надо переходить к плану Б..


 Одинокими не становятся просто так.. один зубы не чистит, другой член, а третий просто мудак...
У одиночества всегда есть причина, и обычно не одна... Надо быть готовым ко всему )

----------


## Игорёк

Flamy, извиняюсь, ты спала с ним ?

----------


## Flamy

> Flamy, извиняюсь, ты спала с ним ?


 ещё чего не хватало, вижу мужика первый раз и ещё спать! к тому же если я по его мнению все не так делаю, нафиг меня в постель манить? я и там что-нибудь не так сделаю ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) нету тут логики ))))))))))))))))))))

Спасибо, развеселили)))))))))))))

----------


## Flamy

Похоже надо переходить к плану Б..[/QUOTE]

Развеселилась))))) а может и попробую план Б, он хотя бы на мордашку миленький )))))

----------


## Flamy

Научите плиз как тут аватарку ставить?

----------


## Flamy

Завтра у вас юбилей на этом сайте )))) круглая пятилетка ))))

----------


## Игорёк

> Похоже надо переходить к плану Б..


 Развеселилась))))) а может и попробую план Б, он хотя бы на мордашку миленький )))))[/QUOTE]

Вы как будто мебель в магазине выбираете, нельзя так.. Чем и коварен интернет - создает иллюзию выбора и востребованности.

----------


## Игорёк

> Завтра у вас юбилей на этом сайте )))) круглая пятилетка ))))


 Знаю, спасибо.. создам по этому поводу темку завтра.

----------


## Flamy

> Развеселилась))))) а может и попробую план Б, он хотя бы на мордашку миленький )))))


 Вы как будто мебель в магазине выбираете, нельзя так.. Чем и коварен интернет - создает иллюзию выбора и востребованности.[/QUOTE]
 Выбирает каждый и как он это делает решает сам. Вы ж не судия, чтобы говорить другим как можно и как нельзя.
Я доподлино знаю, что мужчины могут выбирать и похлеще.

----------


## Игорёк

> Вы как будто мебель в магазине выбираете, нельзя так.. Чем и коварен интернет - создает иллюзию выбора и востребованности.


  Выбирает каждый и как он это делает решает сам. Вы ж не судия, чтобы говорить другим как можно и как нельзя.
Я доподлино знаю, что мужчины могут выбирать и похлеще.[/QUOTE]
Мое мнение это не истина)  Я считаю что человека следует узнать достаточно хорошо чтобы сформировать о нем правильное мнение. С другой стороны, если уж совсем "не стоит", то конечно нет смысла. Но тогда это все превращается в какую-то бесконечную циничную игру. Человек разменивается, и вероятность каких-то нормальных отношений сходит на нет.. Или вы считаете что спустя 50 встреч через инет найдется ваш герой ?) Героям не нужен интернет для этого. Не верю что там они есть, разве что скрывающие брак)

----------


## Flamy

Или вы считаете что спустя 50 встреч через инет найдется ваш герой ?) Героям не нужен интернет для этого. Не верю что там они есть, разве что скрывающие брак)[/QUOTE]

Может вы и правы, я дважды выходила замуж именно с сайта знакомств. Через 2 года совместной жизни первого мужа поймала на измене- ушла. А семья второго мужа и он сам столько лгали в серьезных вещах, что в конце концов мне стало противно. Муж говорит одно, свекровь, другое, свекр третье, а родня и друзья десятое. Хоть бы врали одно и то же.
И только не надо думать, что я знакомлюсь только в интернете. Ко мне на прием приходит до 30 человек в день, и среди них достаточно мужчин. Если б я не тряслась от страха, многое бы сложилось иначе.

----------


## Flamy

> Интересно послушать рассуждения женщины на сей счёт) И как же?


 Солнце моё, это совсем не для форума

----------


## Игорёк

> Или вы считаете что спустя 50 встреч через инет найдется ваш герой ?) Героям не нужен интернет для этого. Не верю что там они есть, разве что скрывающие брак)


 Может вы и правы, я дважды выходила замуж именно с сайта знакомств. Через 2 года совместной жизни первого мужа поймала на измене- ушла. А семья второго мужа и он сам столько лгали в серьезных вещах, что в конце концов мне стало противно. Муж говорит одно, свекровь, другое, свекр третье, а родня и друзья десятое. Хоть бы врали одно и то же.
И только не надо думать, что я знакомлюсь только в интернете. Ко мне на прием приходит до 30 человек в день, и среди них достаточно мужчин. Если б я не тряслась от страха, многое бы сложилось иначе.[/QUOTE]

Вы можете совмещать работу в публичном месте со своими социальными тараканами ?) Вы просто герой)) 
Для женщины вполне допустима некая социальная неуверенность, в каких-то случаях это может быть и плюсом.. Вам же ничего особенно делать не надо ? достаточно кивнуть головой, и в заданное время выйти и сесть в машину.. Куда еще проще )   Ну и потом, используя опыт, максимально быстро разоблачить человека, выяснить женат он или просто мерзавец. Это же достаточно просто..

----------


## Игорёк

> я дважды выходила замуж именно с сайта знакомств.


 Извиняюсь, боюсь даже спросить - а сколько раз не с сайта ?))

----------


## Flamy

Вы можете совмещать работу в публичном месте со своими социальными тараканами ?) Вы просто герой)) 


Я писала выше, что заставляю себя общаться в реале каждую секунду, каждое слово или жест проходит через внутреннюю борьбу страх и боль. Но я заставляю. Я хочу жить. И я очень надеюсь, что когда нибудь переломлю себя, выдавлю из себя эти истерики и страх.

----------


## Flamy

Хозяйка года — Обезьяна
Наполнит пусть твои карманы
Удачей, счастьем, звонким смехом,
С пути сметет пусть все помехи.
Да, не стесняйся, не робей 
На брудершафт ты выпей с ней.
Знай, не останешься внакладе 
Весть год ты будешь в шоколаде.
А все болезни и несчастья
Отдай Козе — она утащит.⛄❄С Новым годом!!!!

----------


## Flamy

> Извиняюсь, боюсь даже спросить - а сколько раз не с сайта ?))


 нисколько, всего 2 раза, а что? ))))))))))))))))))) сейчас похоже кто-то из меня Б.. сделает

----------


## Flamy

> Предрассудки!


 пусть так. но ведь они мои личные, и только мне решать

----------


## Flamy

> Да в принципе понятное дело, после двух неудачных замужеств, поверишь и в стереотипы, касающиеся мужчин.


 Возможно и так. Каждый считает правым себя и старается это доказывать.

----------


## Февраль2015

А что психологи говорят? 
А с ребёнком как общение протекает?

----------


## Flamy

> А что психологи говорят? 
> А с ребёнком как общение протекает?


 а психологи даже определить не смогли что со мной, даже достаточно известный в Москве, часто мелькающий по телевизору. Мы общались ежедневно по скайпу.......... бросила я это дело психологов............. деньги на ветер.... ас ребенком.. ну её я не боюсь, она моя гордость.......... правда ругаюсь часто если не по моему поступает ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Игорёк

Должен был уже сформироваться образ жизни, одно дело когда волнение временное, и другое когда постоянное. Это должно было войти в повседневность и приниматься как нечто обыденное, за 36-то лет.

----------


## Flamy

> Должен был уже сформироваться образ жизни, одно дело когда волнение временное, и другое когда постоянное. Это должно было войти в повседневность и приниматься как нечто обыденное, за 36-то лет.


 Вы мне? если да, тогда не поняла что мне воспринимать как обыденное?

----------


## Игорёк

> Вы мне? если да, тогда не поняла что мне воспринимать как обыденное?


 Свою неуверенность, страх. Все познается в сравнении, если всю жизнь прожили в таком состоянии, то оно не должно казаться вам чем-то необычным. Ничего же не случилось, стало быть и не случиться в будущем.

----------


## Flamy

> Свою неуверенность, страх. Все познается в сравнении, если всю жизнь прожили в таком состоянии, то оно не должно казаться вам чем-то необычным. Ничего же не случилось, стало быть и не случиться в будущем.


 очень даже случилось и случается! работать не могу, общаться не могу, личную жизнь наладить не могу. и ведь каждый раз понимаю что неадекватно себя веду.а пересилить себя могу лишь в редких случаях. Пытаетесь убедить что у меня все в норме? Спасибо. Значит у меня получается скрывать всю тягость моего существования.

----------


## June

> помню в детстве например нарисую, смастерю или вылеплю..покажу маме.жду похвалы..... а она и ты это сама сделала? да ну! неправда!!!!, зато когда неполучается или неудача какая - по два три дня пилила, а потом еще скажет вот всем буду рассказывать какая ты.......... за пятерки не хвалили а воспринимали как должное, уже в универе однажды получила 4 за экзамен, я навзрыд ревела на скамеечке у дверей универа - очень боялась идти домой, думала мать закатит скандал, парни и некоторые девченки из группы смеялись надо мной, и только один сказал поехали я сам отвезу тебя домой и если мать будет орать я сам с ней поговорю


 У людей с Избегающим Расстройством Личности такие вот мамаши не редкость. Вы ведь от каждого собеседника ожидаете мамину реакцию?

----------


## Flamy

Всех с наступающим Рождеством! Желаю добра и чистоты помыслов! Сбывания самых волшебных и добрых мечт))) Желаю каждому найти свой истинный путь! Желаю избавиться от одиночества и найти родную понимающую душу!

----------

